# I'm a bit confused about the "free" renewal on TUG ads



## Egret1986 (May 4, 2014)

I just got this email, and thought "wow, I didn't realize that ad renewals were free".

his message is being sent to all TUG members who have posted a Classified in the Timeshare Marketplace but either did not renew the ad, and did not mark it as sold or rented.

We want to make sure that if your ad is still valid (ie your Timeshare is still available for rent or for sale) that you renew your ad as it is free to do so!

If not, please mark the ad as sold/rented if that is the case!

Both options can be done in seconds online through the marketplace here http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace

Thank you!

Timeshare Users Group
The first and largest Timeshare community site dedicated to timeshare owners providing the Truth about Timeshares for over 20 years!     
http://www.tug2.net


I just went in and tried to renew for free, but, alas, I have no credits left and can't renew.  I need to buy credits to renew.  Can someone clarify if I'm doing something wrong to renew my ads or if I misunderstood the "free" in the email.

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 4, 2014)

if you have exhausted all of your free ad credits, you would need to purchase more to post or renew ads.


----------

